
The Stock Market Is Now a Casino - paulpauper
https://www.tradersmagazine.com/departments/equities/the-stock-market-is-now-a-casino/
======
Normille
Some people said some stuff on Reddit, so it must be true.

------
silicaroach
Umm ...it always was.

